# New to the show



## Bagit (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello to all the writer's in here. I'll need alot of motivation if i am to finish any story that i start. I joined in hope of finding the right influences/inspiration at the times when i'll need it. I have'nt set the world on fire with my writing yet, but i think there could be a little talent hidden somewhere under all the mess! I love prehistoric history and anything else in the B.C. period of time. I write fantasy/horror, but like i mentioned, i need to put ALOT more lead on paper if i expect any respect whatsoever. I Hope i can find a good friend or two that share some of the same passions as me.


----------



## C.Gholy (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Bagit,
A huge welcome to the forums, I think you've come to the right place for writing inspiration. I hope you enjoy yourself here; I've already received huge help. This is a lovely writing community. 

I love history, too. I've always been keen at any kind of history. 

Hope you have fun. ^_^


----------



## Nickie (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello to you, Bagit, and welcome to the forum. I write historical fiction too, but mainly focus on the 16th, 17th and 18th centuries. 


Nickie


----------



## Industrial (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## BoredMormon (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard. It seems half the time I only finish my next peice because I know someone on here is dying to read it


----------



## Bagit (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome fellow comrades.


----------



## Shinn (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey there and welcome Bagit


----------



## Red_Venus (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Bagit; (Love the name!)

I hear you with the whole "Can't finish what I start" thing. I was like that for a few years. Then I found a topic and storyline that really moved me and Voila! I have my novel nearly finished. 

I owe a lot of thanks to some of the members here for that. I can't beleive how much I've learned just sitting back and absorbing the info on here.

I think it will help you out too! Hang in there and feel free to post your stuff and ask questions!

much love;

venus


----------



## Bagit (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Shinn and Red Venus. I have been a little busy with work and haven't had much spare time to answer back. Yea.., Yea.., spare ya"ll the BSuker: and get to writing or telling or just some incoherent babbling would suffice at this point with the 3 posts and all.:smile: Bad jokes don't serve me well either i don't think. A shout out to Red Venus for the compliment of my handle/name. You are the first to ever do that, congrats! Please answer back if you have the time. Im sure i will _get around to replying to it ASAP. :^o_


----------



## Bagit (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Red Venus,

Who is Voila? Is she a warrior, a princess, a thief, a wanderer..., what? I do have a soft spot for deadly, but beautiful sword/gun tote'in women that can hand out some punishment. Am i close? Tell me a little... Please? 

Later,

Bagit


----------



## Bagit (Mar 2, 2009)

Gosh Red Venus, i'm sorry.., i think that could have been way to "foward" of me to ask about Voila. I will understand if you do not want to reveal her just yet....


Bagit


----------



## Red_Venus (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Bagit...Sorry, I don't usually re-visit my welcome posts. I should've just said "presto" cause "viola" is not the proper spelling of the word I was looking for. (I'm so embarrassed!) Sorry to get you interested in nothing! 

And btw, you were not too forward in asking!

hugs;

venus


----------



## Bagit (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Red V, nice to hear from you again. No big deal on the character name... i was interested though.


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 2, 2009)

Viola is her imaginary friend that looks like Johnny Depp.


----------



## Red_Venus (Mar 2, 2009)

KangTheMad said:


> Viola is her imaginary friend that looks like Johnny Depp.


 
lol...How ever did you guess, Kang?


----------



## Bagit (Mar 2, 2009)

It did sound like a friend or character friend when Red V typed it. Oh well, maybe i'll be lucky enough to find out one day....


----------



## Red_Venus (Mar 2, 2009)

The only characters I've written about are in the link in my signature. Kang was just giving me a tease...you aren't a party to an inside joke, honest!  He just gets a little hyper when he forgets to take his meds. (jk, Kang...you know I love ya!  )

hugs;

venus


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 2, 2009)

Har har Venus.


----------



## Red_Venus (Mar 2, 2009)

What're you up to now, Kang, three pills every four hours? 

xo;

venus


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 2, 2009)

eight. 

*tickles her to death*

Show you to insult me!


----------



## Red_Venus (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 2, 2009)

Let face it, were crazy!


----------



## Red_Venus (Mar 2, 2009)

Speak for yourself, ya little turkey! I sane completely am!


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 2, 2009)

Dyslexia you are!


----------



## garmar (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Bagit.


----------

